
As SpaceX Launches Starlink, Scientists See Threat to ‘Astronomy Itself’ - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/11/science/spacex-starlink-satellites.html
======
kfk
This is crazy, so we are seriously adding 8 times the number of satellites
without having a clear understanding of the impact this would be on things
like... being able to see soon enough asteroids coming towards Earth?

I don't get it. Why are we going so fast? We don't have to.

~~~
javagram
We don’t have a solution for an asteroid coming toward earth anyway right now.

It’s not illegal so SpaceX will try and do it and then astronomers can try and
adapt. If it turns out to really bad, SpaceX could be forced to deorbit the
satellites I suppose, but that seems unlikely.

------
proc0
Astronomers should have a base on the moon.

------
type_enthusiast
Could a tiny space telescope be added to each satellite, constantly sending
telemetry down to earth via starlink? Maybe in concert that would be enough
interferometric data to be a net gain for astronomy?

(I know nothing about it, just spitballing)

------
badrabbit
I thought earth's atmospheric distortion was already a big problem. Wouldn't
astronomers want telescopes as far from ground as possible?

------
IXxXI
Nothing Elon Musk does threatens astronomy. Musk will accelerate innovation
and development within the astronomy industry via reducing the cost per pound
of placing satellites in orbit. It elevates the feasibility and affordability
of space telescopes like the hubble, as well as future space missions and
development.

------
fittslickare
So now Musk is up to no good too. I am very disappointed.

